# Unforgettable Call



## AGill01 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am sure we all have those calls we will never forget. Well I had one over the weekend. Deputies get paged out for a welfare check, deputies tell dispatch an ambulance is needed, ambulance dispatched for elderly man needing to go to hospital to be checked out. We roll. We get to the residence and deputies tell us we are in for a treat. We enter and the place stinks. We find the elderly man sitting in a recliner full of urine and feces. I ask if anyone had some Vicks, luckily the first responders found some and I loaded myself and my partner up with it. Find out he is stage 4 prostate cancer. We proceed to move the patient to cot using a sheet and first responders. We secure him to cot and move to ambulance get him in ambulance and start with vitals as I am getting ready to take a bp my partner says, I think he coded I say are you sure a thump to the chest confirms it. We start CPR ca ll for a first responder to assist a deputy gets in the drivers seat of ambulance and drives us to the hospital as we continue CPR. Thank goodness we were only 2 min from hospital. We get to hospital and the ER starts code procedures. The patient gets suctioned and it is black and coffee looking. Needless to say the patient did not make it. In the mean time we learn that the patients room mate is in the hospital on the floor since Thursday. Which explains why we found him like he was cuz she is the one that took care of him. Luckily the cable guy found him and reported to the sheriffs dept. I love my job, I love my job.  A call I will never forget.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 19, 2013)

After the 8th or so call you run that is very similar to the one you just described you'll love the stench of urine/feces a little less...


----------



## MediMike (Feb 19, 2013)

Especially if they're presenting with a GI bleed...Seems to only occur between 0300-0700, right when your mouth is all dry and it kinda sticks in there...


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 19, 2013)

Or right after a great dinner of spaghetti and meat sauce


----------



## hibiti87 (Feb 19, 2013)

n-95 and a stick of spearmint.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothing like a GI bleed.


----------

